# Ramdisk Plus unter Windows XP



## Thunder006 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe Windows XP und 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher.
Windows erkennt aber ja leider nur bis ca. 3.5 GB Arbeitsspeicher.
Nun habe ich in einem Bericht gelesen das man mit der Bios-Einstellung "Memory Hole Remapping" und dem Programm "Ramdisk Plus" eine Ramdisk im nicht genutzen Speicher erstellen kann.Nun meine Frage:
Kann ich auch mit dieser Möglichkeit den Speicher oberhalb von 4 GB nutzen unter XP ?? Oder würde die Ramdisk in dem 3.5 GB-Bereich erstellt den XP ja nur erkennt ???

thx Thunder006


----------



## OctoCore (3. Februar 2009)

Versuchs doch einfach. 
Ist der Bericht online zu lesen? Ich frage mal, weil das "Memory Hole Remapping" im BIOS sich auf einen Speicherbereich zwischen 15 - 16 MB bezieht. In Zusammenhang mit der Nutzung der vollen 4 GB oder mehr spricht man meist von "Memory Remapping" ohne Hole.


----------



## Thunder006 (3. Februar 2009)

> Ist der Bericht online zu lesen?


Ich habe den Bericht in dem Computer Magazin COM! gelesen. Ausgabe 01/2009.
Zu "Memory Hole Remapping" steht dort:


> Memory Hole remapping macht den RAM, der durch reservierte I/O-Adressen verloren geht, oberhalb der 4-GByte Grenze wieder verfügbar.



Habe auch mal eine 2 GB Ramdisk erstellt. Aber mir ist aufgefallen das dann im Task Manager die Auslagerungsdatei um 2 GB größer wird


----------



## OctoCore (3. Februar 2009)

Ahaaa.

Und was tut sich, wenn du die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows spaßeshalber abschaltest?


----------



## Thunder006 (3. Februar 2009)

Als erstes sagt Windows mir dann das ich nicht genügend Speicher für die Auslagerungsdatei habe.
Im Taskmanager wird mir allerdings eine Auslagerungsdatei von 2,41 GB angezeigt.


----------



## Thunder006 (3. Februar 2009)

Als erstes sagt Windows mir dann das ich nicht genügend Speicher für die Auslagerungsdatei habe.
Im Taskmanager wird mir allerdings eine Auslagerungsdatei von 2,41 GB angezeigt.

Physikalischer Speicher (kb)
Insgesamt    3406784
Verfügbar       776120
Systemcache  471424

Wenn ich jetzt die Ramdisk wieder entferne habe ich im Taskmanager eine Auslagerungsdatei von 519 MB


Physikalischer Speicher (kb)
Insgesamt    3406784
Verfügbar  2776120
Systemcache  471424

Das heißt also:
Die Ramdisk wird im von XP Verfügbarem Arbeitsspeicher erslellt und nicht in dem Bereich oberhalb von 4 GB


----------



## Thunder006 (3. Februar 2009)

ES FUNKTIONIERT  

Mußte nur ein paar Einstellungen im Programm Ramdisk vornehmen.
habe jetzt ein Ramdisk von 3.5GB im Arbeitsspeicher oberhalb des von XP verfügbaren Bereichs erzeugt und die Auslagerungsdatei auf die Ramdisk verschoben. 

Im Taskmanager habe ich jetzt die normalen Anzeigen 

Auslagerungsdatei 471 mb (also der systemcache)
Physikalischer Speicher (kb)
Insgesamt    3406784
Verfügbar  2776120
Systemcache  471424


Das System scheint zu arbeiten. Auf der Ramdisk liegt jetzt die pagefile.sys


----------



## OctoCore (3. Februar 2009)

Hey, tolle Arbeit!

Gut zu wissen, dass sich der zusätzliche Speicher (falls ich endlich mal dazu komme, bei meinem bevorzugten Hardwaredealer reinzuschauen) unter meinem alten XP nicht total langweilen muss.


----------



## Thunder006 (4. Februar 2009)

Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen das der Standby-Betrieb nicht mehr funktioniert, seitdem ich die Auslagerungsdatei auf die Ramdisk verschoben habe.
Aber damit kann ich leben


----------



## Excalibur0177 (8. Mai 2009)

Ich hole den mal nach oben.

Meine Config:
WinXP X86
8Gb Ram

4,5Gb Ramdisk erstellt, Auslagerungsdatei auf C: deaktiviert und auf Ramdisk erstellt, Größe wird durch Windows verwaltet. Pagefile.sys ist auf der Ramdisk.
Hat wunderbar geklappt, jedoch nach einem Neustart des Systems ist wieder die Pagefile.sys auf C: aktiv und auf der Ramdisk ist sie ungenutzt (sie lässt sich löschen).

Gibts dafür eine Lösung?
Oder darf man das System nicht mehr neu starten?
Sicherung der Ramdisk ist übrigens aktiv.

EDIT: 

Nach mehrmaligen Neustarts funktioniert es jetzt doch. Woran es gelegen hat, weis ich nicht.


----------

